# Reading Graphs, pics included.



## boogle1234 (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, this is a 12' by 12' room with 8' ceilings. 2 walls are exposed concrete blocks, one wall is drywall on top of concrete, and one wall is 1/2" thick wood paneling. Floors are tile on concrete and ceiling is wood paneling. 

We knew walking into setting this room up we had some major problems. Major problem frequencies based on a preliminary mode calculator are 94Hz, 141Hz, and 283Hz, along with a few other smaller modes. 

So far our treatment has been:
Super Chunks 8 feet tall, 27" wide in all 4 corners using 4" thick 6lb/foot rigid fiberglass
2'X4' Bass traps on the walls at the first reflection points, filled with the same rigid fiberglass
The same bass trap on the ceiling above the first reflection point for a cloud
1 home made qrd diffuser, 27" wide, 7 well design.

Pictures of the room below. 

Okay, now here are the graphs, which are a lot better than when we started. 
The question is, how does it look. This is our first room and first time using REW. I am not sure what what to expect. Any impressions or ideas. There are obviously some peaks and nulls that I would love to level out if possible. The only things I have thought of are to add a few more bass traps on the ceiling and walls and a second diffuser. 



Both Speakers On IR









Both Speakers On Waterfall







Both Speakers On ET








Left Speaker IR








Left Speaker Waterfall








Left Speaker ET








Right Speaker IR








Right Speaker Waterfall








Right Speaker ET








Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Honestly you have very good graphs considering the room is square(absolute worst type of room for sound)

It is generally not suggested to use treatments at the 1st order reflection point because generally it is showed to be preferred in perceptual research and it at least doubles the power requirements. 

A computer desk is bad for acoustics. But you have way better response than I would expect in the room type. You will need to take point measurements over a small area to get a better idea for where to treat the speakers. As always moving the speakers is the best first step. Get the measurements as good as possible then apply eq where it is absolutely shown to be useful.

Also do you have a sub and measurements for it?

it is clear below you have a +7db boost on the left speaker below 2khz 

first I would try is moving the left speaker away from the wall. Your speaker may be designed for being a couple of feet away from the wall, but try it and retake to see if that drops the artificial boost in the midbass region. I would also not use the egg crate on the right side or at least try a measurement without it. You would need a shelving filter on the left speaker form 1800hz to 80hz.


----------



## eyleron (Dec 31, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> It is generally not suggested to use treatments at the 1st order reflection point because generally it is showed to be preferred in perceptual research and it at least doubles the power requirements.


Can you clarify this? Like the typically treated side first reflection points? Are you referring the highly debated more recent Toole papers?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've moved this to the acoustics forum, where the right folk to comment hang out


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Your graphs look pretty good so far. Impressive even for that small/hard room. My first question would be, "what are you specifically trying to accomplish?" IOW is this primarily for recording vocals and acoustic instruments? Secondarily mixing/roughly mastering? 

Dan


----------

